# Hazırladığı



## Al-Indunisiy

Salam,

What is the meaning of 'Hazırladığı' in this quote:


> Alman Die Welt Gazetesi, hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında, AB’nin Ankara için yeni bir strateji üzerine çalıştığı öne sürüldü.


 
Also what word class does it belong (noun/verb/?) and what grammatical form is it in?


----------



## macrotis

*The sentence is grammatically incorrect.* *It could be corrected either by making the verb in the active voice*
... öne sürdü.
*or by putting Gazetesi in the genitive*
... Gazetesi*nin* hazırladığı ...
(but not both at the same time)

*hazırla* : prepare, write up, draw up etc.
*hazırladı*: he|she|it prepared
*hazırladığı*: (that) he|she|it prepared

*hazırladığı dosya*: the file (that) he|she|it prepared
*hazırladığı Türkiye dosyası*: the Turkey file  he|she|it prepared

The form is called *sıfat-fiil* or *ortaç (belirtme ortacı*, to be more spesific), a subgroup of *fiilimsiler* or *eylemsiler *(pseudo-verbs).


----------



## Al-Indunisiy

So, the additional -ğı is to indicate that it is a relative clause?

And how would the full translation be?


----------



## seyyah

It isn't a -ğı suffix. In fact, *hazırladığı* is built on the base *hazırladık* plus a possessive suffix:
hazırladığ*ım* - that *I* prepared
hazırladığ*ın* - that *you (sg)* prepared
hazırladığ*ı* - that *he/she/it* prepared
hazırladığ*ımız* - that *we* prepared
hazırladığ*ınız* - that *you (pl)* prepared
hazırladık*ları* - that *they* prepared

The base form *hazırladık* is not used without one of those suffixes (ignore that this form is identical to the first person plural of past tense!!). This is how relative clauses are formed in Turkish.


----------



## Rallino

Al-Indunisiy said:


> So, the additional -ğı is to indicate that it is a relative clause?
> 
> ...



The entire -diği is a relative clause. It's both present and past tense. Only the context can help you decide which one it is.


----------



## e174043

macrotis said:


> *The sentence is grammatically incorrect. It could be corrected either by making the verb in the active voice*... öne sürdü.
> *or by putting Gazetesi in the genitive*
> ... Gazetesi*nin* hazırladığı ...
> (but not both at the same time)
> 
> *hazırla* : prepare, write up, draw up etc.
> *hazırladı*: he|she|it prepared
> *hazırladığı*: (that) he|she|it prepared
> 
> *hazırladığı dosya*: the file (that) he|she|it prepared
> *hazırladığı Türkiye dosyası*: the Turkey file he|she|it prepared
> 
> The form is called *sıfat-fiil* or *ortaç (belirtme ortacı*, to be more spesific), a subgroup of *fiilimsiler* or *eylemsiler *(pseudo-verbs).


 
I don't agree with you, unforunetely. It's not incorrect grammatically.Since, there is a comma before "hazırladığı". So you cannot make this verb active, if you make active this verb, the second verb cannot be related to the sentence.
I don't know how I can explain in English, but it's like the reduction in English. 

The government, implementing the new economic policies, reeleceted.
The newspaper,preparing the Turkish framework, .....


----------



## Rallino

e174043 said:


> I don't agree with you, unforunetely. It's not incorrect grammatically.Since, there is a comma before "hazırladığı". So you cannot make this verb active, if you make active this verb, the second verb cannot be related to the sentence.
> I don't know how I can explain in English, but it's like the reduction in English.
> 
> The government, implementing the new economic policies, reeleceted.
> The newspaper,preparing the Turkish framework, .....



I don't understand your point here.

_Alman Die Welt Gazetesi, hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında, AB’nin Ankara için yeni bir strateji üzerine çalıştığı öne sürüldü._

This sentence, as macrotis said, is definitely incorrect. No?

To check, you can omit the middle part:

_Alman Die Welt Gazetesi, AB’nin Ankara için yeni bir strateji üzerine çalıştığı öne sürüldü._

Does this sentence sound correct to you?


----------



## e174043

Rallino said:


> I don't understand your point here.
> 
> _Alman Die Welt Gazetesi, hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında, AB’nin Ankara için yeni bir strateji üzerine çalıştığı öne sürüldü._
> 
> This sentence, as macrotis said, is definitely incorrect. No?
> 
> To check, you can omit the middle part:
> 
> _Alman Die Welt Gazetesi, AB’nin Ankara için yeni bir strateji üzerine çalıştığı*nı* öne *sürdü.*_
> 
> Does this sentence sound correct to you?


 
You're right but not the "hazırladığı" , the wrong parts is the verb of the sentence " sürüldü". It should be "sürdü". 
If s/he wanted to say thay, I misunderstood.


----------



## macrotis

e174043: It's not nice to strike through my sentences when it'd be enough to just express your opinion (I could strike through your sentences as well since you're dead wrong). The sentence is grammatically incorrect and my remark and corrections were in order. _That's for sure_. *My mistake is to forget -nı in the first correction.*

Now I see that there's one more error: In this context, bir strateji üzerin*e* çalışılmaz, üzerin*de* çalışılır.


----------



## Volcano

Al-Indunisiy said:


> So, the additional -ğı is to indicate that it is a relative clause?
> 
> And how would the full translation be?



*hazır >> ready

hazır-la >> make (sth) ready *-la is the derivational affix which makes a verb from a noun

hazırla-dık >> -dık is the derivational affix which makes a verbal adjective from a verb

hazırladık-ı >> hazırladığı, k becomes ğ because of the consonant softening, ı is the possessive suffix 

...the Turkey file that German newspaper Die Welt prepared...*


----------



## Al-Indunisiy

Volcano said:


> *hazır >> ready*
> 
> *hazır-la >> make (sth) ready *-la is the derivational affix which makes a verb from a noun*
> 
> *hazırla-dık >> -dık is the derivational affix which makes a verbal adjective from a verb*
> 
> *hazırladık-ı >> hazırladığı, k becomes ğ because of the consonant softening, ı is the possessive suffix *
> 
> *...the Turkey file that German newspaper Die Welt prepared...*


 
Isn't it supposed to be:
The German newspaper Die Welt, in the files that Turkey prepared.........


----------



## Rallino

Al-Indunisiy said:


> Isn't it supposed to be:
> The German newspaper Die Welt, in the files that Turkey prepared.........



Nope.

_Alman Die Welt Gazetesi, hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında_

As Volcano said:
The Turkey file that the German newspaper Die Welt (has) prepared.

Your interpretation would be:

Almen Die Welt Gazetesi, Türkiye'nin hazırladığı dosyada....


----------



## seyyah

The best translation is:
*In a dossier that it prepared on Turkey, the German newspaper Die Welt* has claimed that the EU is working on a new strategy for Ankara.

In this sentence *... hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında ...* is not an adjective clause modifying _Die Welt_.


----------



## seyyah

The best translation is:
*In a dossier that it prepared on Turkey, the German newspaper Die Welt* has claimed that the EU is working on a new strategy for Ankara.

In this sentence *... hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında ...* is not an adjective clause modifying _Die Welt_. The subject of the verb _sürdü_ is _Die Welt_ not _dosya_, which is why I disagree with Rallino's translation.

I'm not a native Turkish speaker, but I suspect the sentence has been translated from another language (English probably) and is not very natural Turkish.


----------



## Rallino

seyyah said:


> The best translation is:
> *In a dossier that it prepared on Turkey, the German newspaper Die Welt[/i] has claimed that the EU is working on a new strategy for Ankara.
> 
> In this sentence ... hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında ... is not an adjective clause modifying Die Welt. The subject of the verb sürdü is Die Welt not dosya, which is why I disagree with Rallino's translation.
> *


*

It took me a while to figure out what you mean. You are right.

Alman Die Welt Gazetesi, hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında, AB’nin Ankara için yeni bir strateji üzerine çalıştığını öne sürdü.

I understand now that, with that sentence, they meant: the "dossier" was prepared by EU.

But according to the sentence, it was prepared by the newspaper!

The correct sentence should have been something like below:

Alman Die Welt Gazetesi, Avrupa Birliği'nin hazırladığı Türkiye Dosyası'nda, birliğin Ankara için yeni bir strateji üzerinde çalıştığını öne sürdü.*


----------



## e174043

Unfortunately, you're wrong seyyah. Rallino's translation is correct. 


> Alman Die Welt Gazetesi, hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında, AB’nin Ankara için yeni bir strateji üzerine çalıştığı öne sürüldü.


 
And in this sentence there is only one mistake which is at the "sürüldü". It should be "sürdü".



> _Alman Die Welt Gazetesi, Avrupa Birliği'nin hazırladığı Türkiye Dosyası'nda, birliğin Ankara için yeni bir strateji üzerinde çalıştığını öne sürdü._


 
This is also correct but the meaning is different.


----------



## seyyah

Actually Rallino, that wasn't what I meant 

I meant that the sentence is this:
_Alman Die Welt Gazetesi, AB’nin Ankara için yeni bir strateji üzerine çalıştığını öne sürdü._

The subject is _Alman Die Welt Gazetesi_. The _... hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında..._ is a adverbial of place meaning: _in the report that was prepared (by it)_. What is "it"? I think "it" is _Alman Die Welt Gazetesi_, but it could be "AB". It isn't clear from the sentence. But clearly, the _hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında_ isn't the subject of the verb!

As I said earlier, I think the Turkish isn't good because the translator didn't do a good job of making "natural" Turkish. Instead the translator has copied the English style too closely. But that's just my opinion. I'd like to hear what the native speakers think!


----------



## Rallino

seyyah said:


> Actually Rallino, that wasn't what I meant
> 
> I meant that the sentence is this:
> _Alman Die Welt Gazetesi, AB’nin Ankara için yeni bir strateji üzerine çalıştığını öne sürdü._
> 
> The subject is _Alman Die Welt Gazetesi_. The _... hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında..._ is a adverbial of place meaning: _in the report that was prepared (by it)_. What is "it"? I think "it" is _Alman Die Welt Gazetesi_, but it could be "AB". It isn't clear from the sentence. But clearly, the _hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında_ isn't the subject of the verb!



I think we're talking about the same thing here.^^ 

"Hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında..." 
Who has prepared it? It is unknown. According to the sentence, the first thing that pops up in my mind is that the newspaper prepared the dossier. 

But when I think twice, that sounds weird, because why would a newspaper prepare a dossier? 
So I'm interpreting that AB has prepared it. _(Unless there is a 3rd person that was mentioned in the previous sentences...)_

The sentence actually sounds natural, although ambiguous. 

This is what we call an "Anlatım bozukluğu". To avoid this ambiguity, they could have used the sentence I wrote in my previous post.


----------



## seyyah

It's funny because when I read it, I also immediately thought the newspaper did it as well. I didn't even think of the AB until you said it, but I'm sure you are right.

Let me ask you a question. Compare the two sentences:
_Alman Die Welt Gazetesi, hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında, AB’nin Ankara için yeni bir strateji üzerine çalıştığını öne sürdü._
_Hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında, Alman Die Welt Gazetesi, AB’nin Ankara için yeni bir strateji üzerine çalıştığını öne sürdü._.

I guess the second only could mean Die Welt prepared the dossier? Does the second one sound better if that is what we want to mean?

Thanks!


----------



## e174043

Rallino said:


> I"Hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında..."
> Who has prepared it? It is unknown. According to the sentence, the first thing that pops up in my mind is that the newspaper prepared the dossier.
> *No it's not unknown. The newspaper prepared the dossier. *
> 
> But when I think twice, that sounds weird, because why would a newspaper prepare a dossier?
> *I think we don't have to think about why a newspaper prepare a dossier. *
> 
> The sentence actually sounds natural, although ambiguous.
> *Yes I agree with you the sentence natural, but as we know, a newspaper doesn't prepare a dossier about a country.But this does not mean that the sentence is wrong or something else. *


----------



## e174043

seyyah said:


> _Alman Die Welt Gazetesi, hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında, AB’nin Ankara için yeni bir strateji üzerine çalıştığını öne sürdü._
> 
> _Hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında, Alman Die Welt Gazetesi, AB’nin Ankara için yeni bir strateji üzerine çalıştığını öne sürdü._.
> 
> The second sentence is wrong because the meaning is confusing. Why? Because we cannot be sure whether the dossier was prepared by EU or the newspaper.


----------



## Rallino

seyyah said:


> It's funny because when I read it, I also immediately thought the newspaper did it as well. I didn't even think of the AB until you said it, but I'm sure you are right.
> 
> Let me ask you a question. Compare the two sentences:
> _Alman Die Welt Gazetesi, hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında, AB’nin Ankara için yeni bir strateji üzerine çalıştığını öne sürdü._
> _Hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında, Alman Die Welt Gazetesi, AB’nin Ankara için yeni bir strateji üzerine çalıştığını öne sürdü._.
> 
> I guess the second only could mean Die Welt prepared the dossier? Does the second one sound better if that is what we want to mean?
> 
> Thanks!



Well to be honest, both are equally ambiguous to me.^^

If you placed the clause "_Hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında" _after *AB'nin*, then I'd say it becomes crystal clear.

_Alman Die Welt Gazetesi, AB’nin, __hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında, __Ankara için yeni bir strateji üzerine çalıştığını öne sürdü_


----------



## e174043

Rallino said:


> _Alman Die Welt Gazetesi, AB’nin __hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında, __Ankara için yeni bir strateji üzerine çalıştığını öne sürdü_


 
This can be correct without the comma  after the "*AB'nin*".


----------



## Volcano

*It was prepared by the newspaper and I think the sentence is correct.It is passive and has no subject or secret subject.If we add the genitive suffix, it becomes more clear.

*_*Alman Die Welt Gazetesi'nin hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında, **AB’nin Ankara için yeni bir strateji üzerine çalıştığı **öne sürüldü.*_

*or*

_*AB’nin Ankara için yeni bir strateji üzerine çalıştığı, **Alman Die Welt Gazetesi'nin hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında öne sürüldü*_.
* 
The text:
 * 
 _*Die Welt Gazetesi’ne göre yılsonunda yapılacak zirve  toplantısı öncesi yeni strateji üzerinde çalışan AB, Türkiye’nin önem verdiği  müzakere başlıklarının açılması ve “vize muafiyeti” gibi konularda harekete  geçebilir.*_


​* Alman  Die Welt Gazetesi, hazırladığı Türkiye dosyasında, AB’nin Ankara için yeni bir  strateji üzerine çalıştığı öne sürüldü. Buna göre AB ile müzakerelerde yeni  fasıllar açılabilir. Türkiye’ye vize muafiyetleri ya da diplomatik açılımlar  gelebilir.​​*
 *TÜRKİYE’nin  Batı’dan uzaklaştığı yönündeki iddialar, Avrupa Birliği’nde de tartışma  yaratıyor. Alman Hükümeti’ne yakınlığıyla bilinen Die Welt Gazetesi, hazırladığı  Türkiye dosyasında AB’nin yılsonundaki zirvesinden önce Türkiye’ye yönelik  açılımlar üzerinde çalıştığı öne sürüldü.​​*
 *Nitekim,  son dönemde AB ülkelerinden yetkililer de Türkiye’nin daha fazla dışlanmaması  gerektiği konusunda görüş açıklıyor. Bu açıklamalardan biri geçtiğimiz günlerde  İtalya Dışişleri Bakanı Franco Frattini’den geldi. Lüksemburg’ta yapılan AB  Dışişleri Bakanları toplantısında konuyu gündeme getiren Frattini, “Avrupa,  Türkiye’ye yakınlaşma sinyali vermemekle hata etmiştir. Türkiye’yi kaybetme  lüksümüz yok” dedi.​​**
*


----------



## allespendro

The German newspaper 'Die Welt', in the Turkey dossier it (has) prepared, has claimed that EU is working on a new strategy for Ankara.

Bu da benim çevirim  
Ne kadar doğrudur bilmiyorum fakat 

_~allespendro._


----------



## e174043

allespendro said:


> The German newspaper 'Die Welt', in *its* Turkey dossier it (has) prepared, has claimed that EU is working on a new strategy for Ankara.
> 
> Bu da benim çevirim
> Ne kadar doğrudur bilmiyorum fakat
> 
> _~allespendro._


----------



## allespendro

Hmm, peki, teşekkür ederim düzeltme için


----------

